# Everyone around Memphis or if you want to drive



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Sugar creek is holding a big ride this weekend on Saturday. You can look them up on Facebook to find out more. Trucks and bikes are welcome. They are having mud races for bikes and trucks and same thing on the track.


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

I live just across the bridge in Marion Arkansas...been looking for somewhere close to ride.. going this weekend with the boy for sure, might show up and check this out . Sounds like fun!


----------



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Another good place to ride is Covington pike bottoms. Right here in Memphis. I have also been looking for another place to ride that's close


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

I've rode the pike in my jeep a few times but I've been worried about parking my truck there while I ride the 4 wheeler. Been wanting to try bikini bottoms also...lol


----------



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Same talking to some guys at work about taking a trip up there. We park at my friends house and ride down to the pike it's a lot safer. Or park in the old drive in off of summer


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

They have the trails blocked if you park at the drive in...tried that a while back. You can get a little ways in but the gravel pit or whatever it is down there has everything blocked with HUGE trees.


----------



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

I haven't been down that way in a little over two years after I got my truck stuck down there for 12 hours


----------

